

How to Reclaim Your Attention - dejv
http://zenhabits.net/2010/03/reclaim-your-attention/

======
samratjp
A quick and dirty experiment: I find it helpful that when you are aware of a
distraction, it is only helpful to let it flower and watch it blossom. That
may be challenging to try, but instead keep a text editor or a blank sheet of
paper nearby, in which you could write down your "distractions" as they come
by. Tell yourself you will attend to this later and keep writing everything
down to complete your thoughts. Come back to this paper later and see your
"distractions" - I bet if you got rid that paper, you might not have missed
that much.

------
melipone
It's posts just like this one that nibble at my limited attention resource.

~~~
rationalbeaver
It's posting just like this that continues my downward spiral into
unproductivity...

------
fnid2
it's not about reclaiming attention, but eliminating distractions -- in fact
it recommends limiting distractions from blog posts just like itself.

~~~
jodrellblank
Success: it's not about any particular secret of success, it's about avoiding
enough causes of failure.

------
dgrant
She got my attention.

------
thiele
productivity pr0n = productivity fail

